
Augmented reality with Python and OpenCV - galloafro
https://bitesofcode.wordpress.com/2017/09/12/augmented-reality-with-python-and-opencv-part-1/
======
mlevental
here's a secret you can be in on too if you have access to ida/hexrays: every
single AR sdk (vuforia/kudan/wikitude/easyar/arkit/etc.) is 90% opencv code,
5% novelty, and 5% glue.

~~~
taneq
The OpenCV examples look a lot less smooth and well registered than the ARKit
demos I've seen. Do you put that down to 'novelty' or 'glue'? (Or
'advertising'? :P )

~~~
regularfry
Probably a combination of not using something as simple as RANSAC, and passing
the output through a Kalman filter to smooth it out. (so: sufficiently
advanced glue until proven otherwise)

~~~
galloafro
That’s certainly true.

The next thing I will do if I keep working on it will be to implement a Kalman
filter to reduce shakiness. It could visually improve a lot the results since
coherence of the projection between frames would make it much more attractive.

And I think this is easier to achieve with a Kalman filter rather than using a
more precise estimation method.

~~~
regularfry
Yeah, that alone might do it. Only one way to find out :-)

------
Schwolop
It's scary how much of this could be done 10-15 years ago with exactly the
same tools. They really haven't changed much. The difference now is that
everyone has a mobile computing device in their hands, with the power to run
this stuff.

~~~
mncharity
The transition in eye tracking may be especially dramatic. From 1500$
specialty item to 1$ MEMS at Mega-unit scale in perhaps one year. Until scale,
there's no reason to price low, blocking adoption.

I can wave my hand as a 3D mouse above my laptop keyboard. The hardware is
years old. The hand-tracking software was created recently to chase VR gaming
dollars. I was talking to someone not-quite legally blind. VR, what's in it
for them? Well, a lot of input tech and haptics possibilities are getting
unstuck.

> The difference now is that

It's not just market prerequisites, but also perceived market validation. One
might make an HMD with 4x-linear greater resolution than current, with
existing(?) panels. But "who would buy it?" The game market is somewhat
established, but not yet a fit. The professional/commercial market is less
established, but a candidate. So maybe next year, priced at 5000$ to 10000$.
And if it turns out there's a market for screen substitutes, perhaps a 10x
price decrease the year after.

China is much better than the US at doing "run in all directions" product
space exploration, but I've found it surprising just how slowly and poorly
even that's working around AR/VR.

